# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH Only Cycle

## iluvttokyo

Hey guys iv'e been away from anabolics for about 3-4yrs now. I didn't like some of the sides i was experiencing. Recently I've been doing a little research on just a HGH cycle. I was thinking of 5-6 kits with a peak of 5 iu's. It should last me about 5-6 months. Now what are the avg kinds of gains you would exp with this type of cycle? Is the cycle to short? I rather stay away from AAS due to they're side effects, pimples, loss of hair, libido problems post cycle. Can anyone comment on this topic of HGH only. I looked and searched (HGH only) and nothing came up with a response to this. Does anyone have a link they could share. And like AAS do i need any post cycle therapy ?
Thanks for the help

----------


## lovbyts

There should be quite a few threads from people who use HGH only. I know I have at least one. I have been using it for a couple months now alone. Gains are slow but good/noticeable, pumps are harder, larger and stay longer. It takes about 2 months before many of the real benefits start to show though. It is supposed to promote overall health depending on age and normal HGH levles you have now. I am going to start supplementing my HGH with CJC-1295, it sound like a good match and booster.

----------


## Gear

HGH alone will can lead to fat loss and some well being benefits but that's about it. Cycle it for at least 4 - 5 months.

-Gear

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

i've been on hgh cycle for about 5month now and last 2 month its been hgh only. i'm pretty satisfied with results but let me tell u when i was on the cycle of test and deca among with the hgh it was something else. i defently suggest running test as for me it made a huge difference. it also helped me a lot for pct which was very smooth eventhough my test levels r still very low but at least my mood is good. to wrap it up hgh alone defenitly works but nothing like if u mix a nice cycle with it.

----------


## ChuckLee

You should try the HGH IGF Slin and T3 stack. They say it works wonders

----------


## CrazyHorse89

I can say this, im running 8iu day of HGH, started out at 174lbs with %13 BF, and now %178lbs at %10 BF, for a few months now..but started with IGF-LR3 first 2 months and now this is my 3rd month but switched to HGH. SLOOOOOWWW gains but i get to keep them.... :Smilie: 

Im probably going to quite using AAS to, I got kids and a wife, and don't want the side effects either, comming home and kicking the dog aint cool, wife gets pissed, so no more AAS for me..LOL

You probably need to go 8iu day if you want to get bigger, and throw in some SLIN..im thinking about adding that into my cycle as well

Peace

----------


## Oki-Des

Just as another point of view, I have been running 3.3 IU's of HGH for about 6 months now.
I have lost maybe 2% of BF and also do cardio for one hour, 5 days per week. 
I believe it helps but do not know if it is as significant as you might think. I believe it should be looked at as a long term product and should be used for up to or more than a year if possible. In fact, if I could afford to do 8 IU's day for 6 months, I would think that you may see an overall benefit by doing 2 IU's day for 2 years. I am not sure, but think that if you are thinking of doing 5IU's per day for 6 months, you would actually see very little from this in my opinion. In either case, good luck and let us know what happens. Everyones experience adds to our knowledge.

----------


## iluvttokyo

thanks for the reply's guys. Glad to see that after 4 years of being off this forum and off of aas all together that people are still here to help everyone. Ive been talking to a couple of people who were on hgh only and they said they noticed significant results on it alone. My Main goal is to shed some bf% and maybe bulk up 5-10 lbs. is this impossible with hgh only. Do i have to add test/decca or test/primo to achieve my results. Im not looking for changes overnight but after 6 months it would be amazing if people saw a transformation. As far as the insulin , I am a little nervous about messing with that. Diabetes runs on both sides of my family, so there is a great chance that i'm predispositioned to getting that later in life. I dont want to speed that process up. After my AAS cycles a couple years back i lost my libido (might as well taken my will to live) post cycle, started noticing a significant amount of hair loss, and increased hair all other parts of my body and acne. I'm still debating if throwing AAS on my HGH is worth the possible complications. If you combine aas w/ hgh do you see the same sides? 
As far as hgh only, is it better to run 3-4iu's a day for 8 months or 5 iu's for 6months.
Thanks again

----------


## Oki-Des

You said you were off AAS for a few years. How old are you? 
You may be able to get low doses of AAS prescribed to you to bring your libido back. I am 38 and prescribed just 200mg test every 10 days. I do a little more with my HGH, but it certainly is nice to have something with my name on it. You may wish to have some blood work done by an HRT doc allowing him to prescribe you HGH or Test or whatever he decides may help.

----------


## iluvttokyo

I started my 1st aas cycle at around 20 did about 4 or 5 in total. After my last two i had noticed a loss in my libido so i stopped all together. Also noticed an increase loss in hair follicles. Obviously that scared the ish out of me and just stopped cold turkey. About 3-4 months after stopping my last cycle ( i was 23-24) my libido came back at a slow rate. now It's back in a decent form, im no porn star like i was before i was 21 but i happy with where im at. I know that 8 yrs has passed im turning 28 in a month so obviously my libido would calm down some even if i didnt take aas. I did get my blood work done while my libido was down, even saw a shrink for a month or two and it was on the lower side of normal. Recently havent gotten it checked but am concerned with this problem happening again.

----------


## CrazyHorse89

sounds like you didn't give it a good enough PCT, I you want some size, BF ruduction, go 8iu day, or check into some CJC-1295

----------


## iluvttokyo

i ended each and every cycle with clomid and nolvadex for the reccomended time

----------


## CrazyHorse89

not sure bro, I do the same but usually take HCG to get ur boys back, since the TEST cuts down on ur bodies own abilities to make TEST levels

----------


## vinny1

i tried everythng still ave shrinkage, can someone help me please

----------


## vinny1

i did hcg right now still have shringage do i raise the dose??? very depressed

----------


## Ashop

> HGH alone will can lead to fat loss and some well being benefits but that's about it. Cycle it for at least 4 - 5 months.
> 
> -Gear


Ran alone that's primarily the most distinct benefit you will see, fat loss. You may also noticed improved skin, nails, hair, and better sleep.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

> HGH alone will can lead to fat loss and some well being benefits but that's about it. Cycle it for at least 4 - 5 months.
> 
> -Gear


@5iu...yes. if no anabolics then 8-10iu is where you should aim. 5iu is a well being / fat burning dose only.

----------


## johnscooley927

You should try the HGH IGF

----------

